# Copia files su pendrive usb

## BlackBelt

Salve a tutti, e` da quando posseggo questo pc (dicembre 2010), che la copia di file di grosse dimensioni su pendrive usb e` lentissima (throughput di circca 500KB/s). Qualcuno ha mai riscontrato un problema simile?

 *Quote:*   

> emanuele@Nabucodonosor ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux Nabucodonosor 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #7 SMP Mon Apr 16 21:29:49 GMT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P9700 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

l`output di usbview e`:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cruzer Blade
> 
> Manufacturer: SanDisk
> ...

 

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

A me lo fa episodicamente su tutti gli hd ed i pendrive ed il problema è il cavo. In genere mi basta staccare e riattaccare.

Controlla lo stato dei connettori per prima cosa.

Per USB 3.0 ci sono problemi a livello kernel (per il momento il mio stabile è ancora 3.1.5) nel riconoscimento.

Controlla la configurazione e prova un kernel più recente se puoi.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> A me lo fa episodicamente su tutti gli hd ed i pendrive ed il problema è il cavo. In genere mi basta staccare e riattaccare.
> 
> Controlla lo stato dei connettori per prima cosa.
> 
> Per USB 3.0 ci sono problemi a livello kernel (per il momento il mio stabile è ancora 3.1.5) nel riconoscimento.
> ...

 

Non ho un hub/porta usb3. Solo usb2. Proverò a riconfiguare il kernel 3.1.5.

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

uffa ... poi dite che divento scorbutico.

La versione 3.1.5 è stabile per il profilo hardened (che uso io) che ha gli header fermi al 3.1.

Non so per gli altri profili quale sia la versione degli header quindi regolati di conseguenza partendo dal presupposto che non è una buona idea avere un kernel più vecchio degli header.

Qualcosa è stato cambiato proprio sull'usb nel passaggio da 2.x a 3.x ma ora non mi viene a mente.

Ti ripeto che la prima cosa da verificare sono i connettori se consumati o meno o lo spinotto del pendrive è ammaccato etc.. te ne accorgi perchè l'IO è decisamente più lento e dovresti trovare un sfilza di messaggi di errore nel log.

Se è kde che ti si blocca, capita anche a me, non ho voglia di investigare ed ho altri grilli per la testa ma ho una mezza idea che sia legato alla cache del kernel e CONFIG_FHANDLE. dacci un sguardo.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> uffa ... poi dite che divento scorbutico.
> 
> La versione 3.1.5 è stabile per il profilo hardened (che uso io) che ha gli header fermi al 3.1.
> 
> Non so per gli altri profili quale sia la versione degli header quindi regolati di conseguenza partendo dal presupposto che non è una buona idea avere un kernel più vecchio degli header.
> ...

 

Non ho detto che sei scorbutico. Lo spinotto sembra normale. Su windows il throughput è accettabile. CONFIG_FHANDLE vale anche per Gnome? 

Controllo.

Grazie mille.

EDIT: windows 7 ha copiato lo stesso file in 8 minuti (linux circa 40min)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai compilato a mano il kernel?

A me uno scherzo simile lo faceva quando, una notte buia e tempestosa ho rimosso il supporto all'USB2 (ehci) dal mio kernel

Lo trovi sotto :

Device Drivers -> USB Support -> 

Verifica che magari è una banalità del genere  :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

A me lo fa quando il supporto XHCI (usb 3.0) si incasina e non riconosce il drive. Non so perchè a qual punto subentra l'OHCI e non l'EHCI.

Non ho fatto la prova a disabilitarlo (lOHCI), per la mia ben nota pigrizia.

----------

